# my pygos



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pygo's


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice! What size tank are they in?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thanks...there in a 100 g


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sweet Raf!!!







Finally got to see these bad boys!!!







What size are your Ps and how huge is the biggest one??


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

nice fish and pics.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they smallest around 4 inches the biggest around 6-7


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Nice ones...thanks for share!


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yahoo! great pics,







nice camera work love those pygos


----------



## psychofern213 (Feb 8, 2003)

were is the tern i dont see it and lucky whos the chick on ur AV


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

<---- Alexa Rae.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great pictures


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Very beautiful cariba and pleco and you have nice plants in there. very nice pics


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

psychofern213 said:


> were is the tern i dont see it and lucky whos the chick on ur AV


 pic up on another thread..thanks to all for your nice words


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very beautiful Alexis Rae, I mean fish


----------

